

Show HN: Turkey Needs Your Retweets Against Dictatorship - serdarb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QCgbUpsmH5Q
#SesVerTürkiyeBuÜlkeSahipsizDeğil Turkish media behave like a monkey not heart not saw not know hide everythig
======
splatcollision
[http://onedio.com/haber/gezi-parki-eyleminden-dehset-
veren-f...](http://onedio.com/haber/gezi-parki-eyleminden-dehset-veren-
fotograflar-116604)

